# How Much Do You Think I Can Overclock This?



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

how much do you guys think i could overclock this amd 64 4000+ AM2.



My specs are on the side<<<

i'd be happy with about 2.8ghz.

What you guys think?

Thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

2.8 should be easy provided the rest of your rig is overclocking friendly 


please give us full system specs to discuss further


you can use everest home edition (free) and paste the system summary if you dont know all the parts / please include powersupply brand and size


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

PSU detail in system info<<<

this PSU is working great, voltages are spot on, when idle and when gaming

and cpu temps:

cpu temp idle 28-31C

mobo temp idle 30C bang on


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Uniprocessor PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon 64, 2600 MHz (13 x 200) 4000+
Motherboard Name Foxconn 6100K8MA/6100M2MA/6150K8MA/6150K8MD Series / Acer FC51GM
Motherboard Chipset nVIDIA GeForce 6100, AMD Hammer
System Memory 1024 MB (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (01/19/08)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS (256 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS
Monitor Compaq MV740 [17" CRT]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek ALC655 @ nVIDIA nForce 410 (MCP51) - Audio Codec Interface

Storage:
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce 430/410 Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Storage Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Floppy Drive  Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST380011A (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5232K (DVD:16x, CD:52x/32x/52x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
Optical Drive SO3494A WMJ144O SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 21312 MB (1979 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 55003 MB (11314 MB free)
Total Size 74.5 GB (13.0 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Game Controller Microsoft PC-joystick driver

Network:
Primary IP Address //////////////
Primary MAC Address ///////////// Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Network Adapter RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card (///////////)

Peripherals:
Infrared Controller Infrared Port
USB1 Controller nVIDIA nForce 410 (MCP51) - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
USB2 Controller nVIDIA nForce 410 (MCP51) - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card #3
USB Device USB Human Interface Device

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG
DMI System Manufacturer WinFast
DMI System Product 6100M2MA
DMI System Version FAB2.0
DMI System Serial Number 
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer WinFast
DMI Motherboard Product 6100M2MA
DMI Motherboard Version FAB2.0
DMI Motherboard Serial Number WYET64903074
DMI Chassis Manufacturer WinFast
DMI Chassis Version 
DMI Chassis Serial Number 
DMI Chassis Asset Tag 
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 4 / 3


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

overclocking pushes a power supply hard, but going to 2.8ghz shouldnt tip you over.

I wouldnt advise you go any higher than that with a winpower psu


enjoy


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

OK thanks, il let you know how it goes.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

hello, its doing fine at 2.8, thanks for your advice, however about the hypertransport thingy, when i set it at 4x to allow over clock, its now at 848mhz not the full 1000mhz, does this impact performance or is there a way to get it perfect at 1000mhz while overclocked? 

Cheers


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Im guessing your increasing the FSB to OC?


When i change the multiplier the HT stays at 1000mhz and i get 3.2Ghz.

However when increasing the FSB i need to change my HT to 600Mhz, Then with my increased FSB it sits at around 700Mhz - Any higher and my PC wont post.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

oh ok, so i guess i have to live with a lower HT if OCing by fsb. because i cant change multiplier with my mobo hmm..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

youre correct about the HTT setting unfortunately they have have 1/2 HTT settings

try running one number higher and see what happens / you can go a *squeak* over 1,000 withouth stability problems but not very far over


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

if i do raise it back to 5x. Itl be 60 over. If you consider that a squeek lol.

Thanks


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Try it out and see if it works.


I cant Boot with my HT over 700mhz when at 3ghz for some strange reason lol


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I doubt 1060 is gonna work you can try it; but i would expect crashes

4X is probably gonna be your best bet


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

yeh, i thought its best jus stay at 860 rather than 60 over 1000, just to prevent any problems, thanks for your help anyway guys


----------



## modulus1319 (Feb 25, 2009)

Find a benchmarking utility for memory to find out if how low you can go with the hyper-transport before it becomes a bottleneck. BTW, I have an Athlon 64 939 that can run at 2.8 Ghz. It should be about the same chip. Strangely, it does not run as fast if the temps are below 40 Celcius.

I don't know your board, but keep in mind that every chip has an optimal voltage and temperature range that it likes to run at. 

Just make sure that PSU is ok! When in doubt get a heavy duty unit. A good one will last decades


----------



## m1byo (Sep 15, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but the information seemed very valid to what I am trying to acheive.

I have recently overclocked my CPU (just happens to be the same Motherboard and the same CPU) but I have just increased the CPU frequency from 200 to 230 on the 13x multipler which gives near enough 3Ghz.

I have noticed the discussions on the HT not running much over 1000Mhz, although mine seems to be running without any issues at 1150Mhz.

Is there any issues running it this fast if it works on the PC / OS??? I know the Power supply is up to providing enough power to run it in this way.

I have run a benchmark and it seems to have made a significant improvement and on par for CPU performance with an Althon X2 4000+ (Dual core!)

Thanks very much

Ian


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no harm will come from running your HTT over 1000 / instability & crashes is usually the result when exceeding the HTT value of 1000 by much 

remember a system is not to be considered "stable" unless you can run OCCT <<free download for at least two hours without a system crash or overheating

just booting into windows and being able to run applications is not to be considered "stable"


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I BEEN HERE, and im still running on the same pc its going strong .

however, I thought i'd turn up the CPU voltage in the BIOS from 1.344v to 1.360v (+0.0125v).

Thought it would give it more stabilty? seeing as its overclocked from 2.6ghz to 2.8ghz

Do you think i should leave it at this higher voltage or stock?

THANKS!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Uping the voltage will not make it any more stable unless its unstable at a lower voltage. Its just going to create more heat and shorten the life span of the chip.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

hmm ok thanks, well ive got some arctic silver coming anyway, it should counter any extra heat


----------



## modulus1319 (Feb 25, 2009)

Increasing voltage may help. You will have to test it to find out. I recommend lowering the speed back down to stock, and then testing at the higher voltage with Prime95, at 2% increments until it won't run a "Blend" torture test for more than an hour. Ultimately, when you find the ultimate settings, it should run this test for at least six hours.

Mild heat cycling will not kill your chip. Who cares if it only lasts five more years? It's obsolete anyway. The only thing that is sacred is the data on your hard drive. I hope you have backed up the irreplaceable stuff already.

Have fun but don't go crazy.


----------

